# The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have seen all three at the theater and I agree with your assessment. First was slow, second was fast and great and third was ok.  However, I will get the series once the extended version comes out.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Very good review and spot on. In addition to the excellent points made, for me the LOTR was focused on individual characters which allowed me to get more immersed into the movie whereas in the Hobbit there were just too many characters at one time. Obviously that's the way the books were written and I think it shows Tolkien's improvement in his writing for the LOTR. Also, I think Jackson went a tad too much in trying to add humor to the story.

In any case, excellent review and thank you for writing it.

Bob


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

My first Mike disagreement...ever I think. I truly enjoyed this movie and the 3D presentation was in most ways the best I have experienced. The movie moved along well with nary a boring moment. I think that personalities were worked with here, albeit not introductory in nature, I think that there was some final development of the characters that were still living. 

I do agree with the LFE being stunted and that was just the wrong thing to do with this movie but then the amount of bottom end that could have been might have worn me out.


----------

